
Facebook: From university dorm room to global $100bn company - jordhy
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/newsbysector/mediatechnologyandtelecoms/digital-media/9269743/Facebook-From-university-dorm-room-to-global-100bn-company.html
======
389401a
Ha. I thought this was going to be another Facebook love fest. It's just a
timeline. The media is wising up.

In a few years, I predict version 2 of this story. The rise and fall of a fad:
Facebook 2004 - 2015

How to get billions of people to sign up to your photo-sharing website and
create a "corporation"?

It's not going to be as easy after Facebook's decline.

